# Glue is sticking to pigeons



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new job so I won't be back until tonight. When I got home from work last night, I looked on my balcony and they had poured that anti-pigeon glue all over the balcony. They also put about 1,000 spikes up all over the balcony, it was excessive and sickening. Keep in mind, there are only 2 pigeons out there - but they put enough stuff out for an army. So I called building management and they apologized and said they overdid it, and someone came and removed most of the spikes and *attempted* to remove the glue. If anyone has seen this glue, it's practically non-removable. Ok, so I was so traumatized, because the mom and dad pigeons on my balcony had this glue all over thier feet. Now, the next day, they not only have the glue on thier feet, but tons of debris has stuck to their feet and it's making me so sick and upset I can't even explain it. Is there any way to get this **** off of thier feet? They are both so agitated, and I have to leave for the day. Is that stuff going to stick to their feet forever? Is there anything I can do? Will they get used to it? Will it kill them? Any advice would be appreciated, however, I won't be back on here until much later.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Jenny,
What an awful way to treat these pigeons.
It would seem to me that with the glue on their feet it could be harmful beause they may get stuck and not be able to get away in the event a predator comes around or they couldn't get to any food or water.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jenny,

I'm so sorry to hear what has been done to these two pigeons. I do think you need to get the glue off the feet. The debris is just going to continue to build up, and depending on what the glue has in it, something harmful may be absorbed throught he skin of the pigeons.

Sometimes warm cooking oil like Canola, olive, or corn oil can be used to help remove the glue. A solution of Dawn dishwashing liquid may be of some help also if the glue is oily in nature. Obviously, you would have to catch these birds in order to help them. Is catching them going to be possible?

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

You might try to smooth peanut butter cure. If you rub gum in a child's hair with smooth peanut butter, it begins to break it down. Perhaps this would work as well for sticky glue--and it obviously wouldn't be harmful to their bodies. You (and they) might have to be patient while you "massage" the peanut butter into the glue. Just a thought--what a horrible thing to have to watch.


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, there

They used some glue in my building, also. It is really heartbreaking to watch the damage to the birds. They applied it on one of the balconies of my neighbors. I complained to the super about the glue dripping on my balcony's rail and messing it up. He recommended ACETONE. Yes, the acetone worked for the balcony, but I couldn't get any info about how to take it off the pigeons' legs. It is important, anyway, to remove the glue from your balcony. So, try the acetone, using a piece of cloth. DO NOT ever try the acetone on pigeons, as it is very dangerous and harmful to them.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi,

I wanted to thank everyone who replied to my post about the glue. It really was traumatizing and horrible to witness. However, there is good news. I sprinkled flour all over the top part of the balcony where the glue was partially removed, andit worked really well! The flour stuck to the remaining glue, and kind of blended in, and now, when they stand on it, the glue doesn't stick to them. Also, for the first 2 days, they kept looking at me like I was the one responsible, which was just...heartbreaking. However, now they seem to have forgotten and they are happy to see me again. The spikes are still up, but they are only on the *outside* of the balcony, so the pigeons can avoid it. But I'll tell you, thank god the building management removed 50% of the spikes - it was so excessive I would've called the local news station.

Thanks again to everyone who replied to my post. You guys are really awesome.

Jenny


----------

